# Sauvegarde Marque-Pages Firefox



## David65 (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjours à tous ,
J'aimerais sauvegarder mes marques-pages de firefox et les transférers sur Safari. comment je peut realisé cela.
Merci
David65


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2007)

tu lis l'aide FF et ou Safari

 import export de signets ( ou  export de marque pages)
accessoirement sauvegarder/ dupliquer les fichiers d'abord ( recommand&#233


----------



## babs (28 Septembre 2007)

Et le contraire, est-ce possible ?
Je voudrais laisser tomber Safari pour n'utiliser que Firefox. Comment ne pas perdre mes signets avec les différents dossiers ?


----------



## arnaud217 (28 Septembre 2007)

ben oui... pourquoi ce serait pas possible. Lis l'Aide de Safari.

Mais je répète ce que j'ai dit dans ton post et qui n'engage que moi: firefox pour mac... bof bof et rebof


----------



## Bernard53 (28 Septembre 2007)

David65 a dit:


> Bonjours à tous ,
> J'aimerais sauvegarder mes marques-pages de firefox et les transférers sur Safari. comment je peut realisé cela.
> Merci
> David65


Dans Firefox au menu Marque-pages dérouler jusqu'à Organiser les marque-pages..., une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre. Ensuite dans le menu Fichier dérouler jusqu'à exporter... et vous enregistrez le fichier.
Dans Safari au menu Fichier dérouler jusqu'à Importer des signets... et aller chercher le fichier précédemment sauvé.

Salutations.


----------



## Bernard53 (28 Septembre 2007)

babs a dit:


> Et le contraire, est-ce possible ?
> Je voudrais laisser tomber Safari pour n'utiliser que Firefox. Comment ne pas perdre mes signets avec les différents dossiers ?


Dans Safari au menu Fichier dérouler jusqu'à Exporter des signets... et vous enregistrez le fichier.
Dans Firefox au menu Marque-pages dérouler jusqu'à Organiser les marque-pages..., une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre. Ensuite dans le menu Fichier dérouler jusqu'à importer... et vous allez chercher le fichier précédemment sauvé.

Salutations.


----------

